

Powered exoskeleton suit HAL 5 (driven by nerve impulses) - tsenkov
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAL_(robot)

======
JoeAltmaier
But does it really work? The links were all a journalism pieces about what it
Could do. The one hospital study concluded the children had more fun; of
course they did! They were wearing a robot suit! They didn't study if it
helped them move their arms or legs, or if their walking improved, or
anything.

Sounds interesting but probably just a gimmick so far.

